
Launch HN: Stoa – Stoic Meditation and Journal App - calebmontiveros
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/stoa
======
calebmontiveros
Stoa is a meditation and journal app grounded in the ancient Greek and Roman
philosophy and contemporary therapy (CBT, ACT, MCBT).

I made Stoa because I wanted to combine my mindfulness practice with the
philosophy of Stoicism. I’ve discovered that I’m not alone!

It includes hours of meditations, thousands of quotes, a private journal, and
conversations with experts like Donald Robertson (psychotherapist, How to Live
Like A Roman Emperor) and Massimo Pigliucci (philosopher, How To Be A Stoic).

